# My Classic has stopped pumping



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just tried to make a coffee this morning, but it was an epic fail. I did everything correctly, but the coffee started to dribble out at 18 seconds and once it got to 30 or 40 I just pulled the plug. Absolutely no crema, so I threw it away. Took the portafilter out and ran the pump into a cup. Still just a trickle of water, so I took out the shower and showerplate to have a look. Still a trickle, so I put it all back and put my blanking disc in and did a backflush. Yes it did force some water down the exhaust pipe, but nothing to write home about.

So this is where I an at the moment. When I used the machine yesterday everything was ok. What an absolute bummer as my new grinder is getting delivered in a few hours time. Perhaps something or someone is trying to tell me something?????

Can anyone offer up some advice? Pleeese.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like the 3 way solenoid is blocked / jammed. There's a guide somewhere on the forum to fix it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Remember my post from Saturday Malc?

When you took the shower plate off did you have water flowing from all 5 holes?

If not, open the two allen key bolts and drop the group head out and clean.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks alot fellas.

Blooming machine is playing silly beggars. It must know that I am expecting the new grinder and is secretly making me sweat. In any case I went back to it after posting on the forum and miraculously it is working now. Probably was the solenoid sticking, but panic over. I have never had it happen before, so that is why I was worried. Hurrah!!!! Roll on this afternoon when the grinder arrives. That will be me sorted for the rest of the day. Playing with it in the kitchen. Not a bad afternoons entertainment. Well for a coffee nut anyway. Other people may say that I need to get out more.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Worth checking your group head though Malc, mine got blocked, then unblocked itself, then blocked itself again.

Two minute job!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

How do you check the grouphead?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Take the shower plate off, then look up and you will see two allen key bolt heads, take these out and the group head will drop out.

Goes without saying, make sure the system is not heated up as this bit gets hot!

Give it a good clean, it has 5 holes, three of mine were blocked and the plate was very oily!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would agree with froggy, remove the screen then the dispersion plate, a good time to check and clean before you start with the""GRINDER".

Also if this is clear you know you will need to look at the S/valve at some point soon.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh yeah. I know what you mean. I had already done that as well. It is looking pretty grotty anyway, but all the holes were free and clear. They are made of aluminium, but there is going to be a group buy of the brass dispersion plates soon, so I think i'll upgrade mine.

Cheers, buddy.


----------

